# American expats paying medicare part B ???



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

I've seen a lot of expat budgets showing the cost of living in Thailand, but one thing I never see included in the budget is medicare part B ?
The way I understand it, it would cost at least $105/month per person, so for my wife and I, that would be an extra bill of at least $210/month. I also assume that amount will continue to increase.
I am just wondering how expats deal with that...are American expats paying it ?...not paying it ?....is there a way to get out of it and not forfeit having medicare in the event of emergency ? We are just trying to make sure there aren't any budgeting issues we are forgeting. My wife and I always thought we'd probably buy a health insurance plan in Thailand....maybe a Thai plan. We've heard this would cost $50-$70 each.
But then another $105 each for Medicare part B ? 
I hope this isn't a stupid question...thank you so much.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

There is a summary at Americans Abroad which indicates that you do not have to carry Part B abroad - unless another insurance program, like TRICARE, requires it. The summary does not explain how to withdraw from an existing Part B plan when moving abroad, but further research should provide that info.

Basic Medicare Facts for Americans Abroad :: American Citizens Abroad (ACA)

Also, explore Thai medical insurance carefully before giving up any plan you have now. Many of the policies here won't cover after 65, or require that you sign up before 59, or both, and often have very limited benefit structures.


----------

